# Space Mac cover reveal (and new release date)



## Mouse (Nov 5, 2017)

Here is the cover for my space-based rom-com Space Mac! Isn't it awesome? The release date's been pushed back a little too, to *18th December*.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 5, 2017)

That's a great cover - I especially like what they've done with the title lettering, that should help it stand out.


----------



## ratsy (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks great Em! Congrats


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 5, 2017)

Is it still "a bit mad"?

(It had better be!)


----------



## Abernovo (Nov 5, 2017)

Cool cover, Mouse!

Will be checking this out. There's a couple of days off around then, so nice to know there'll be something good to read.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a great cover. Can't wait to buy this when it's released. Is this the one I read the first draft of after last NaNo?


----------



## Mouse (Nov 5, 2017)

Cheers, dears! I adore the cover. NSP have such a great cover artist.



Ursa major said:


> Is it still "a bit mad"?
> 
> (It had better be!)



I had to add a bit more depth so maybe not _too_ mad. It does contain the phrase 'tea bag sex vampire' though, so...



Kerrybuchanan said:


> Such a great cover. Can't wait to buy this when it's released. Is this the one I read the first draft of after last NaNo?



Yes tis. You told me you hated me.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 5, 2017)

Mouse said:


> It does contain the phrase 'tea bag sex vampire'



Put me down for a first-day copy!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 5, 2017)

Ta.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 5, 2017)

Great cover!


----------



## Abernovo (Nov 5, 2017)

Mouse said:


> 'tea bag sex vampire'





TheDustyZebra said:


> Put me down for a first-day copy!


Yep. That had me sold, too.


----------



## Parson (Nov 6, 2017)

That cover in the book store would me go whoa! and take a close look at the  blurb. Looking forward to it.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 6, 2017)

That's a Vulcanesque ear, what's with that? Is that ship exploding, . is that the Earth in the background? So many questions, must pick up a copy soon. )


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 6, 2017)

If it's about a Space Mac, is there any burgery?


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 6, 2017)

If we're asking questions....

If it's about a Space Mac, is it dirty...?

*cough*


----------



## Mouse (Nov 6, 2017)

There may be something similar to burgery... and there may also be dirtiness.

The MC's name is Mackenzie. I was punning Space Man, I know you guys like your puns!

Thank you, everyone, for the nice comments! I'm excited for this one, too.



J Riff said:


> That's a Vulcanesque ear, what's with that? Is that ship exploding, . is that the Earth in the background? So many questions, must pick up a copy soon. )



It is Earth. I hadn't noticed the dude's ear, that's unrelated to the story!


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 6, 2017)

Mouse said:


> I know you guys like your puns!


Indeed we do!


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Nov 6, 2017)

Mouse said:


> Yes tis. You told me you hated me



Still do. You must have been at the front of the queue when talent was handed out.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 6, 2017)

Says she who's writing a crime novel for the NaNo! My brain couldn't handle that with all the time in the world.


----------



## Vaz (Nov 6, 2017)

Real smart cover. Like Brian said, the lettering is luverly.

v


----------



## Juliana (Nov 6, 2017)

Lovely cover. 

And such a great story, too. So glad I got to beta this!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 6, 2017)

Aw, thank you, guys.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Nov 6, 2017)

Mouse said:


> You told me you hated me.



Sold!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 8, 2017)

And if anybody needs further convincing, my copy-editor has just described it as being like a "1960s space romp." Anything being described as a 'romp' has to be good, right?


----------



## Abernovo (Nov 8, 2017)

Ooh, I say! A romp...in space!
What's not to like about that?


----------



## J Riff (Nov 9, 2017)

_*Romp: *_light-hearted recreational activity for diversion or amusement*
noun:*   an easy victory 

I can't wait for it to show up in a donation box at the thrift, so's I can afford it. All the best books do, yknow, eventualmoi. ~


----------



## Mouse (Nov 21, 2017)

You can now *pre-order* Space Mac! Boo yah. Space Mac


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Nov 22, 2017)

URGH NATASHA'S COVERS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 22, 2017)

I know, she's ridiculous.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 26, 2017)

I've just been sent a special link - if _anybody_ with a blog would like an ARC of Space Mac, please PM me and I will pass on the link so that you can get the ARC. Ta.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 13, 2017)

*Reviews are starting to trickle in for this!* Still plenty of time to buy yourself and your family and friends a copy of Space Mac for Christmas. 

*A goodreads review: 4 stars*
This is a story that you will like if you enjoy Guardians of the Galaxy. It doesn't have talking animals or trees, but a lot of the comradely feels the same, as well as the moral grey areas some of the characters choose to operate in. The main character Mac is a cocky escort who somehow finds himself abducted by aliens, and then goes on a series of wacky adventures to try and get home again. I'm not really sure how the pin that transports him works, and neither does he. A lot of the plot moves very quickly, and events are sometimes described in mere sentences and then quickly rushed to get to the next plot point. The sex scenes in the book are also touched upon quickly, and not very in depth. The main focus of the story is not on the romance between Mac and Teevar, but on the adventure as a whole, which I liked. The group is willing to commit crimes like a bank heist in order to get home, and make sure that all of the crew involved is not left behind. The story would make a decent sci-fi movie, just for the typical set-up/ payoff of the medical problems, and the many adventurous schemes and battles depicted.
But the main reason I rated this as high as I did is for the sexuality of Mac. He is openly bisexual and no one tells him he is wrong, confused, or promiscuous. I mean his job is as an escort, but he isn't shamed for it. Teevar never judges him for his sexuality, or confesses that he can't trust him, and we see Mac show interest in both sexes equally. It's great representation, and even more fun that Mac is a cocky, charmer like Starlord or Han Solo. If this book was four pages long double spaced and filled with typos, I would still rate it highly because Mac is just a normal guy with a normal sexuality, which is all too rare. That he is also a charming rogue is just icing on the cake. 
It does end with a bit of an open ended cliffhanger, which was disappointing, but I suppose means that there is room for a sequel.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 18, 2017)

*It's release day! Go go go!*
_
Space Mac_


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2017)

And here's the link: Space Mac by Emma Jane


----------



## Juliana (Dec 18, 2017)

CONGRATU-SPACE-ULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 18, 2017)

Congratulations, and wishing you much success!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 18, 2017)

Happy release day, Mouse!

I managed to resist buying it for all of ten minutes. Had to get a cup of tea first, after getting in from work.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 19, 2017)

Hope Space Mac is big. Big Mac!


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2017)

Mouse said:


> Here is the cover for my space-based rom-com Space Mac! Isn't it awesome? The release date's been pushed back a little too, to *18th December*.
> 
> View attachment 40721



Very cool !


----------



## Mouse (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 19, 2017)

Purchased, ka-ching! (Luckily, I've also managed to find my Kindle. I was panicking a bit when I realised I couldn't call it to find out where it was.)


----------



## Mouse (Dec 19, 2017)

Exciting! Thank you!


----------



## Droflet (Dec 19, 2017)

Great cover, Mouse. Best of luck with it.


----------

